# Tinker & Fixit - Progress!



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

With nothing to lose I popped the back off the Slava. From within fell a corrugated (undulated?) plastic ring, and the watch began ticking away. Carefully re-assembled and with the back secure - stopped again! Back off, ticking, back on without ring, ticking - but mechanism loose. The ring obviously secures the mechanism through pressure.

Before I start reducing the peaks of the corrugation with an emery board can anybody cast any light on this problem from previous experience?

The Vostoc is still a basket case. It feels as though a spring slips after a couple of winds on the crown - I haven't the tools to pop the back off (yet) but have eyes on my wife's best pair of tweezers - solid arms and flat ends, look as though they will open wide enough to span the back cover.

Julian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I doubt if the tweezers will do it Julian, one trick is to wrap masking tape arowund your hand with the sticky side up, so you have a large sticky pad on your palm area ( no smutty replys please!







) then use this on the case back, press down and turn, if you have a large enough coverage on the case back it might unscrew, failing that PM me your address and Ill lend you a case bace tool....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it's the case back with the thin locking rg that unscrews (not the whole back) then a pair of fine nose pliars might get it open if you haven't the right tool.

The slava sounds like the movement holder is catching the balance to me


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The vostok will slip if its fully wound if its an automatic...

so it could be at its full power reserve and not unwinding. (what normally people mention as being overwound) it needs a good clean or somethings failed somewhere


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> If it's the case back with the thin locking rg that unscrews (not the whole back) then a pair of fine nose pliars might get it open if you haven't the right tool.
> 
> The slava sounds like the movement holder is catching the balance to me
> 
> ...


Yes in both cases. The Slava could be stopped by pressure applied at just one point on the movement holder, a light sanding on the retaining ring on one side solved the problem. The Vostok does have the thin locking ring and my neighbour has a range of specialized pliars - I shall bring all parties together and see what happens.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I doubt if the tweezers will do it Julian, one trick is to wrap masking tape arowund your hand with the sticky side up, so you have a large sticky pad on your palm area ( no smutty replys please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the offer, but the value of this watch does not merit the cost/time involved. The Slava is ticking away merrily and the Vostok has yielded several 'body parts' needed for other Vostoks in my small collection. As both were sold as 'dud' I am treating them as a cheap way of finding out a little more about what makes watches tick. With a proven disaster record for DIY and five thumbs on each hand I daren't entertain thouhts of any real fixit work on watches. I'm fine with computers because the parts are big and mostly module swaps, easier than playing with lego, anything smaller is inviting disaster.

MY poor mans watch collection now stands at 21, the majority mechanical and these equally divided between 24hr Raketas and Vostok automatics, mainly Amphibia models. Once I master the use of my recently acquired digital camera I hope to dispose of most of the 24hr models in the trade or sales forums.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done on getting the Slava running!









I know only too well the 5 thumbs problem!







I'm slowly getting better though! Timex movement swaps are becoming second nature


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Well done on getting the Slava running!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you do it so well









*Timex #24 Pin-pallet manual wind movement from 1976.*


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Pair of circlip pliars had the back ring undone in a trice. With the mechanism exposed it was then possible to observe the behaviour of the mechanism as it was wound and identify the problem. Explaining it is another matter!

The large cog above the main spring has a small 'dog' at about the 3 o'clock position to act as a ratchet and limit movement to one direction. This was very loose and clearly incorrectly positioned. Placed in what appears to be a logical position it moves with the cog to allow tensioning of the main spring, but does not engage the cog wheel to stop it 'unwinding'. I have re-positioned the ratchet and tightened the screw as far as possible but cannot get it to engage the cog to stop it unwinding.

I have found that thumb pressure is enough to allow the watch to be wound fully and then the 'dog' can be poked into position with a small screwdriver, holding the cog in place. Watch then ticks away merrily and keeps good time. Making progress with camera and close up technique so may have pictures to post soon.

Thanks to all who have responded - it has been most encouraging.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi julian

the small ratchet you refer to is known as the 'click' or the 'pawl'

when winding the watch this should be seen to 'click'back to mesh with the gear, if not,then the click spring has broken or deformed.

to replace it is very finicky,you will need a loupe,screwdriver and very fine tweezers (to pick up the almost microscopic spring.)

you may have to try the spring in the two possible positions, (it is hook shaped usually)if it doesn't click the first time,turn the spring over and it should be ok this time.

the old g/p and s/s jeweled sekondas seem to suffer with crappy click springs (and winding stems) as i have loads of them,and a fair few had this problem









btw, i have a lovely slava (white dial & strap)that kept stopping and starting with the back off,but a little pressure applied to the centre wheel got it going strongly again, but it was gaining about 10mins per day so i removed the back,moved the regulator a little, and presto, the bugger stopped again, and just will not start again























i really felt like throwing it at the wall,but my ole lady would probably have slung me right after it for denting the plaster























regards, john.


----------

